# Kato coupler question



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello guys, me again! New layout is progressing nicely, thanks to all of your help. Got 2 lanes of track almost finished with, switches are working like a charm and I have started to lube and clean up my rolling stock and locos to get them going. I bought a Kato material handling box car on eBay a few weeks ago to go with the passenger set my wife bought me, the car is #106-3506A and when I got the car today, I found that one of the couplers is broken, went up to the Kato part site and I cannot make any sense out of what is there as I just don't know. Can someone tell me what kind of Kato coupler this has on it or better yet, since I have been introduced to Micro Trains couplers by you guys, of which I thank you as I love them, is there a truck set that would work on this car? I was at their site also and could not really understand what I was looking at so I figured I would ask my "go to" guys and see what they say. Again, thank you all for your help, Mike


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

If you are using Kato loco's and Kato cars I would stay with the Kato couplers. If you are using micro train couplers on your locomotives, change out the Kato on the lead car. Life will be more fun. Kato couplers do not play well with others.

I can find the coupler you need. I just changed out a few of mine, well I didn't, my eyes won't allow that, but a friend did. I can get you the number or most likely have one to send to you. 

Take a close up picture and I will try to help you out tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Trains trucks*



MercerMike said:


> Hello guys, me again! New layout is progressing nicely, thanks to all of your help. Got 2 lanes of track almost finished with, switches are working like a charm and I have started to lube and clean up my rolling stock and locos to get them going. I bought a Kato material handling box car on eBay a few weeks ago to go with the passenger set my wife bought me, the car is #106-3506A and when I got the car today, I found that one of the couplers is broken, went up to the Kato part site and I cannot make any sense out of what is there as I just don't know. Can someone tell me what kind of Kato coupler this has on it or better yet, since I have been introduced to Micro Trains couplers by you guys, of which I thank you as I love them, is there a truck set that would work on this car? I was at their site also and could not really understand what I was looking at so I figured I would ask my "go to" guys and see what they say. Again, thank you all for your help, Mike



Mike; 

With "materials handling cars" and a passenger train, I'm assuming you model modern Amtrak. They use some peculiar trucks, but if you're not a stickler for detail, Micro Trains 4-wheel "modern" passenger trucks should work. They can be purchased either with the Micro Trains couplers attached, or not.


Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow, you are correct! Wife got me a really nice Amtrak passenger set and I just wanted the material handling car to go with it. Looking at the Micro Trains trucks also sounds like a good idea and will look into it also. Thank you.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Mike, that is exactly what I was told. Look up the engine and the car on Micro Trains site.


----------



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Just got back into town today, sounds like good advise to me, I will head up to Micro Trains and see what I can find out. Thank you for your help.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Materials handling" cars*



MercerMike said:


> Wow, you are correct! Wife got me a really nice Amtrak passenger set and I just wanted the material handling car to go with it. Looking at the Micro Trains trucks also sounds like a good idea and will look into it also. Thank you.




Mike;

Not really all that "Wow." "Materials handling car" is Amtrak's "government-speak" name for what had always just been called a baggage car, by the railroad companies, before Amtrak took over passenger service.

Have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

